# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Jam Nääm

## Willi Wacker

...heute mal wieder Thai/Isaan Food = Jam Nääm

man nehme ...ein paar gebratene Erdnüsse




selbstgemachtes Nääm....Schweinefleisch, Chilli , Knoblauch, geschnittene und gekochte Schwarte




...ein bischen Grünzeug



selbstgemachte Reisballen mit rotem Cury drin, in Eigelb gedreht und gebraten








alles durcheinander gemengt




Limone drüber...lecker

----------


## wein4tler

Die gekochte Schweineschwarte ist nicht meines. Habe ich schon bei Muttern in der Sülze verweigert. Das Gericht ohne Schweineschwarte kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Die gebratenen Reisbällchen schauen auch sehr lecker aus.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ....selbstgemachte Reisballen mit rotem Cury drin, in Eigelb gedreht und gebraten


Musste jetzt schmunzeln....

Als ich mal zu einem Anlass/Party die Arbeit machte und gute sizilianische Arancini di Riso (gefuellte Reiskroketten) gemacht habe, haben die Thais diese nicht gegessen.

Auf die Frage an meine damalige Freundin hin, bekam ich zur Antwort, dass alle Thaigaeste bestimmt geglaubt haben, dass es sich dabei um eben diese
Khao-Tod / ข้าวทอด Bällchen fuer's Yam naem sot handelt und man diese ja nicht so unvermischt verspeist! 

Hab's dann irgendwann nochmals probiert u. auch dazu vorher erklaert, was es ist......aber einsehen muessen, dass man Thais nicht "umpolen" kann.
Die Baellchen blieben trotz Erklaerung meinerseits am Buffet liegen. 

Man lernt ja mit der Zeit u. ich fabrizierte diese Arancini nur mehr fuer (aufgeklaerte) Farangfreunde und mich selbst! 

LG TW

----------


## frank_rt

Arancini im bild.
schmecken toll, aber sehen etwas komisch aus.

----------


## Willi Wacker

..@.Wutzel, Weinler
die Schwarte mag ich in Thailand auch nicht, zäh und im Geschmack nicht das Wahre.
Hier schneidet meine Angetraute die lang und zart gekochte  Schwarte in ganz dünne Streifen
kann man durch aus mit essen Ein leckeres Gericht, man muss wenn man es noch nicht kennt 
den Thais einmal zuschauen wie sie dieses Mixen handhaben.
Meine Angetraute friert diese die Schwarte auch noch ein denn für einmal essen ist das viel zu viel Aufwand

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Arancini...
> schmecken toll


Naja, gibt ja cirka 11 verschiedene Variationen dieser Reiskroketten, welche bestimmt nicht in jeder Version, jedem gleich mundet.  :Blinzeln: 




> ...aber sehen etwas komisch aus.


  :Verwirrt:   Warum komisch - Aus welchem Grund findest du das Aussehen "komisch"?

----------


## frank_rt

> Naja, gibt ja cirka 11 verschiedene Variationen dieser Reiskroketten, welche bestimmt nicht in jeder Version, jedem gleich mundet. 
> 
> 
> 
>   Warum komisch - Aus welchem Grund findest du das Aussehen "komisch"?


wenn ich das bild so anschaue, sieht es auf den ersten blick nicht so aus das die teile schmecken könnten. 
sie schmecken hal besser als sie aussehen.
nichts für ungut tw

----------

